# Trivia 6/12



## luckytrim (Jun 12, 2018)

trivia 6/12
DID YOU KNOW...
In 1923, Mark Sennett, Harry Chandler, and the Los Angeles  Times put up the
"Hollywoodland" (later shortened to "Hollywood") sign to  publicize a real
estate development. The sign cost $21,000.

1.Name the American model who played the role of the title  character in the
music video of the 1983 hit "Uptown Girl" by Billy  Joel?
2. A platypus is a mammal, but is also a monotreme. What  separates
monotremes from other mammals?
3. How many years passed between the Boston Tea Party and the  British
Surrender at Yorktown ?
  a. - 4
  b. - 8
  c. - 12
  d. - 16
4. What is the capital of the "Cornhusker" state  ?
5. Songs featured on this singer's 2001 album include "Lonely  Girl" and
"Dear Diary".
6. What is the only Jersey number retired by the NHL  ?
7. Scrambled Animal Dept ;
LWSURA
8. Name the movie that made a young Lindsay Lohan famous  ...


TRUTH OR CRAP  ??
The distance ran in a marathon was originally shorter than it  is today.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

1.  Christie Brinkley
2. They lay eggs, while all other mammals produce live  young
3. - b
4. Lincoln
5. Pink
6. - 99
7. Walrus
8. The Parent Trap ( 1998)

TRUTH !!
When the modern Olympics began in 1896 in Athens, Greece, the  marathon
distance was 24.85 miles (40 km), about the distance run by  Pheidippides
from the Battle Of Marathon to Athens in 490 BCE. Between 1896  and the 1920
Olympics, the distance varied. In the 1908 Olympics in London,  the marathon
distance of 26 miles was increased by 385 yards so the finish  was directly
in front of the Royal Box. It was that distance that the IAAF  set as the
official length of the marathon. That length was then run in  the 1924
Olympics.


----------

